# how often are you going to gym/week?



## breck48 (May 30, 2011)

How many times per week are you joining the gym to work out?


----------



## Big Danny (May 30, 2011)

Monday Wednesday Friday -weights

Tuesday   Saturday  -  cardio


----------



## GBtom (May 31, 2011)

breck48 said:


> How many times per week are you joining the gym to work out?



Sometimes every day. I know I probably over train but I am an addict.


----------



## cro.an72 (Jun 5, 2011)

Four times


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi breck48,
I hit gym 6 days in a week and gave 1 day off (Sunday) to relax my muscles.
I have scheduled my workout and work on all my body parts in different days.


----------



## mr62 (Jul 15, 2011)

Harbour said:


> Hi breck48,
> I hit gym 6 days in a week and gave 1 day off (Sunday) to relax my muscles.
> I have scheduled my workout and work on all my body parts in different days.



me too..


----------

